# Moving and the use of garbage bags for transportation.



## Jeanine (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll be moving soon to the country and better water. I have 2 fish tanks that I'm now planing for the move. One is a heavily planted 55 gallon tank with 6 congo tetras, 2 clown loach (which I may trade off), 3 neon tetras and a couple small algae eaters. What is the best way to transport them. I am short on buckets (3, 5 gallons). I do have a large plastic barrel with a clip on lid that I've been storing Cedar shavings in for the past year. I was wondering if I could use this barrel, or if the Cedar will leave some sort of residue in the plastic that is harmful to fish after I clean the barrel. Should I line it with a construction garbage bag to be safe? What is the best way to move the contents of this tank. It's about an half hour drive with a short rough gravel road.

The second tank is a 12 gallon planted shrimp tank. It only has 5 shrimp and a couple pieces of driftwood. I was thinking that I would take the driftwood out and 3/4 of the water, leave the plants and shrimp in. Will this be ok?

It's the big tank that I'm worried about. Will garbage bags harm fish?


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm going to be moving 2 tanks soon too, of similar sizes and features. I have a 46 gallon bowfront with plants and fish and a 10G with some fish and shrimp.

I've done this once before and it worked very well. I bought 2 large plastic tubs from Target (they're only $5-10 each) and filled one with tank water. Then I caught all the fish (this is where your aquascaping tends to get destroyed) and put them in the tub and drained the water down till it was just above the substrate (as far as I could get it with my Python). I covered the tank with a plastic garbage bag or plastic wrap and moved it that way, fully intact. One I got the tank set up where I wanted it, I put as much of the water from the fish tub back in as I could using a bowl, filled the rest from the tap, dechlorinated, and then added the fish back in.

For the shrimp tank, I did the same using the other tub, except didn't bother fishing out all the shrimp. They survived fine in a small amount of water. 

The key to this is keeping the plants hydrated, so a spray-mister helps too.


----------



## harrychi (Jun 19, 2009)

Try using an icechest or some sort of camping cooler with a nice tight fitting lid. then after you move, go camping...


----------



## Jeanine (Apr 4, 2009)

That's a good idea, We have a fairly large one. Should I put the plants in with the fish? I don't have to worry about declorineator where we're moving. We'll have our own well. I'll try to keep as much tank water as I can. The PH is somewhat lower at the new place. I have a few empty tanks waiting for me where we are going and I can hear them calling for some lovin'. 

Out of curiosity, will a container that has had cedar stored in it be safe to be used for fish if it has been washed? It's such a lovely big barrel with a sealable lid and handles.


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

I wouldn't think so. Cedar has a tendency to kill things. . . that's why they tell you not to keep rodents in cedar shavings.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I always line any container with a trash bag, as you suggested. That way you can poof air into it and seal it up just like they do at the fish store in a regular fish bag and it gives them a little extra cushioning, plus some added oxygen.

Good luck with your move!


----------



## Jeanine (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you for the advice. I'm a little nervous about this move. I got the tank with a few plants and fish about 6 months ago, and we emptied everything into buckets. But that was just a few blocks. The plants really died back, and only a couple fish are left. I have since added tons of plants and a few more fish. I'm worried about plants dieing off. I'll try to get everything set up as quickly as possible. I guess this would be a good time to divide up my plants into the empty tank.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Really, that's odd that you had so many problems. Sorry to hear that.

If your fish and plants are healthy they should do fine in the move. With the plants, one of the better methods is to wrap them in damp paper towels and put them in a ziplock bag with just a tiny bit of water added. That's the way most people ship them and they do very well that way. Too much water isn't good for them, so as long as they're kept moist in the bag they should be fine.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

when you take the plants out wrap them in a wet paper towl and place in a bag. it can be a garbage bag if you want or large ziplock bags and move that way. keep them dark and cool. moving them in an ice chest would be good and you wouldnt have to put them in a bag that way. if you put just a little bit of water in the bottom of the chest it will wick up through all the paper towls and keep them moist. as for fish when i moved as a kid we just put a hole in the top of an ice chest and used one of the battery air pumps stuck the line though the hole and put a small stone on the end for the fish. if you bag the shrimp make sure to put some plants or moss in with them so they can hang onto it and be a little more comfertable you could even put them with the plants if you want just make sure they have water


----------



## Jeanine (Apr 4, 2009)

I just wanted you all to know that the move went very well. I used totes with large plastic bags to line them with. The fish and a couple plants went into one, and the rest of the plants I wrapped individually with paper towel and put them in a tote with water. I tied big knots in for the drive. The gravel went into its own bucket. It worked very well. No big water spills. There was no massive tangle of plants that I had envisioned had they just went into the buckets. The only near fatality was actually a shrimp that for some crazy reason jumped ship, (or should I say tank) in the middle of the night after I set up the tank. He was found downstairs dragging himself across the carpet. Poor little thing was pretty dry feeling. I dropped him back into the tank and in no time he was stuffing his little face. 

Well, there it is. Thank you all for your great advice. It was much appreciated!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

So glad it all worked out well for you! Enjoy your new place.


----------

